# R.I.P. Tony Duggan



## Vaneyes

Sad news, Tony Duggan has died. A gentleman and widely-respected Mahler reviewer.

In tribute, if you will, listen to a Mahler piece.

Mahler List link -

http://listserv.uh.edu/cgi-bin/wa?A1=ind1202d&L=mahler-list


----------



## Ukko

A scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## elgar's ghost

That's a shame - I enjoyed reading his Mahler survey on the MusicWeb International site and still occasionally go back to it.


----------



## Vaneyes

A link to the Mahler words EG speaks of, and a little about the reviewer, written by the reviewer.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/contrib/Duggan.htm


----------



## Amfibius

Bless him. RIP.


----------



## FrankieP

Sad news indeed - his recording surveys have provided me with countless hours of fascinating reading and helped me discover some of the best Mahler recordings I've ever heard.


----------



## FrankieP

In fact - I did a quick blog post about this, as there doesn't seem to be anything about it online yet. 
http://mahlermahlermahler.blogspot.com/2012/03/quick-post-tribute-to-tony-duggan.html - if anyone's interested. 
He deserves more recognition!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Notice at Musicweb:

A fitting tribute to Tony Duggan (1954-2012) (In memoriam)
We have been informed by Tony's sister, Bridget, that Tony's entire 
collection of recordings and books have been accepted by by the School of 
Music in Cork. This was arranged by a long-time MusicWeb Supporter, Ciarán 
Forbes at Glenstal Abbey.

Bridget says "They will even pay for transport! It's a happy connection, 
because our father was Irish, and Tony and I have always been rather proud 
of our Irish half, so I think he would be pleased to think of his things 
going to the Auld Country. Also, to know they'll continue to be played and 
enjoyed, and perhaps go to help music students with their careers.Apparently 
the library will even put a sticker with Tony's name on each item, so he 
will be remembered, in a quiet way, for many years to come"

http://www.musicweb-international.com/


----------

